# Child's Play



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm getting ready for Chalkfest (www.chalkfest.org) next month, so I pulled out my son's box of crayola sidewalk chalk and played for about an hour and a half. ( Be kind, I didn't have brown or black chalk.  )


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

that's cute but why the black eyes and swollen check bone?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> that's cute but why the black eyes and swollen check bone?


It's called a smile, hun! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They had something like this in Denver around octoberfest, and there was some crazy good artwork going on.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They had something like this in Denver around octoberfest, and there was some crazy good artwork going on.


I'm a little intimidated looking at last year's work. I better not get my hopes up about winning a prize!!

It's really hard to work that big and to intentionally distort everything so it looks right when it is viewed at an angle. Plus hard to get colors intense when working with stupid kid pastel chalks.

So yeah - kudos to the people that do this well!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> I'm getting ready for Chalkfest (www.chalkfest.org) next month, so I pulled out my son's box of crayola sidewalk chalk and played for about an hour and a half. ( Be kind, I didn't have brown or black chalk.  )


You didn't do that :razz: did you ?? really..


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

you guys should hear her play the Piano.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm really impressed. Beautiful work. I've always admired people that can do things like that, very impressive.

DFrost


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You didn't do that :razz: did you ?? really..


Yes, Grimwood. :lol:

Here is another to try to prove to you I did it. (See the signature). Not sure why I'm trying to prove anything to you, but whatever. 

My son when he was 1 day old:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

The last picture isn't coming up on my comptuter but the first one did . Very nice . I don't have an artistic bone in my body but am an admirer . I'm jealous . Good Luck .


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.impactlab.com/2006/03/09/amazing-3d-sidewalk-art-photos/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Yes, Grimwood. :lol:
> 
> Here is another to try to prove to you I did it. (See the signature). Not sure why I'm trying to prove anything to you, but whatever.
> 
> My son when he was 1 day old:


No need to get upset Vaini  I just didn't know you were so talented.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> that's cute but why the black eyes and swollen check bone?


 Maybe she drew a picture of a women who did not listen to her husband.=D>


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> http://www.impactlab.com/2006/03/09/amazing-3d-sidewalk-art-photos/


The first photo is so amazing I was too intimidated to try the chalk art thing for years! That guy has some crazy skill!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Maybe she drew a picture of a women who did not listen to her husband.=D>




yeah, i was thinking the dishwasher broke down.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> yeah, i was thinking the dishwasher broke down.


That reminds me of a joke that I heard recently.
What do you tell a women who has two black eyes??
..................nothing, someone already told her twice.=D>\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice job Anne!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> That reminds me of a joke that I heard recently.
> What do you tell a women who has two black eyes??
> ..................nothing, someone already told her twice.=D>\\/



What's the first thing a woman does when she comes home from the Battered Wives Clinic?


The dishes if she knows what's good for her!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not many women will see the humor in these jokes.
Let's stay on subject!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry Bob, I just couldn't help myself. It gives me an outlet for my frustration of my wife making me do the dishes and scrubbing the floors here at my place. 
The artwork is awesome for sure.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Sorry Bob, I just couldn't help myself. It gives me an outlet for my frustration of my wife making me do the dishes and scrubbing the floors here at my place.
> The artwork is awesome for sure.


I get to use the dishwasher! :razz: :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Sorry Bob, I just couldn't help myself. It gives me an outlet for my frustration of my wife making me do the dishes and scrubbing the floors here at my place.
> The artwork is awesome for sure.


How has she done this and may I apprentice under her?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How has she done this and may I apprentice under her?


 My wife is a large scary woman with a very short fuse. She is just down right mean!! You dont want to apprentice under her, she is just pure evil.:twisted: I am simply too afraid not to do as she says. Why do you think I bought Arko to begin with.........his job is to protect me from my wife.

But lets get back to the topic of the great artwork here.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I had to update!  Chalkfest was yesterday with 90 - 100 entries. 

I WON 2nd PLACE OUT OF 90+ ENTRIES!

And I got on the front page of the Sunday newspaper!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4894049618/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4894050606/


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

CONGRATS,
very nice work. glad to see your hard work was appreciated.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Not many women will see the humor in these jokes.
> Let's stay on subject!


I have a baseball bat.....have used it once on the ex for being a prick who thought I would take that crap. That was the day the divorce started......=D>:lol:

ANNE...awesome stuff!!! Wish I had a talent to do art like that!!! Congrats on your 2nd place win!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WELL DONE!!! is there a category for stick figures? i might could enter that one, lol...


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I am soooo impressed. You certainly earned the 2cd spot, I'd like to see how good first could have been!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I have a baseball bat.....have used it once on the ex for being a prick who thought I would take that crap. That was the day the divorce started......=D>:lol:


 That shoulda been the day the divorce was final.:grin:=D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations. I'm really impressed by your talent. 

DFrost


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Butch Cappel said:


> I am soooo impressed. You certainly earned the 2cd spot, I'd like to see how good first could have been!


First place in the category I took 2nd in. I'm peeved because the drawing is not technically correct. The poor dog's muzzle looks twisted! But I agree the color is stunning!

There were A LOT of dogs and dog people at the park. ](*,) The winners were chosen by voting.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4893963089/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats Anne!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lol..stop complaining and be happy with 2nd  great job


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing talent Anne  Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Very nice, very fun, very good, very very good job. \\:d/

t


----------

